# Senior Grandmaster Edward Sell given posthumous 10th Dan by Kukkiwon



## IcemanSK (Feb 16, 2014)

Senior Grandmaster Edward B. Sell (my instructor) died on February 6, 2014. Kukkiwon awarded him a posthumous 10th Dan for pioneering work in Taekwondo in the United States.


----------

